# ...Computer is NOT READING ANY DISCS!!!



## mwhp13 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok, I tried to play a game in my PC today, and it did not start up. Tried to play a DVD in my Media Center, didn't read the disc.

I'll go into my computer and I don't even see the drive there any more:upset:

Any help?


----------



## mwhp13 (Jan 9, 2008)

Anyone????!?!?!?!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Look in Device Manager for any yellow or red flags, and in BIOS to see if the drive is listed. Have you made any hardware changes recently or installed any CD-burning software?


----------



## mwhp13 (Jan 9, 2008)

Well I got the drives to show up now, but I can't seem to burn anything anymore...
Any tips?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Uninstall and reinstall your burning software, then reboot.

If that doesn't fix it, go to Start > Run > regedit
Remove the Upperfilters and Lowerfilters values from this registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SYSTEM \ CurrentControlSet \ Control \ Class \ {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Then reboot.

Important: Make a backup (export) before making any changes to the registry.


----------

